# Pathways



## Gumby (Sep 15, 2015)

I love pathways in the woods, they just call to me.  Here are a couple of pics I took of one of the paths we have in our woods.


----------



## TJ1985 (Sep 15, 2015)

I like those shots! I especially like the third one, something about the trees being more vertical, it gives more of an open feel. The second has an excellent exposure, makes it feel more like a natural tree tunnel with the canopy. Excellent work.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks, TJ.  The only thing I don't like about these kind of paths is when the spiders make a web all the way across. Ewwww! I usually carry a stick with me so I can break the web, first. I probably look like a mad woman walking along swinging a stick in front of me.


----------



## TJ1985 (Sep 15, 2015)

Gumby said:


> Thanks, TJ.  The only thing I don't like about these kind of paths is when the spiders make a web all the way across. Ewwww! I usually carry a stick with me so I can break the web, first. I probably look like a mad woman walking along swinging a stick in front of me.



Haha, better than the alternative: to be seen walking through the woods, peacefully enjoying the majesty of nature... and then having a Kung Fu Fight with nine invisible ninja marauders who are, apparently, using pepper spray.


----------



## TKent (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh I love those kinds of paths. We have one near my house that leads to the river. I can let my dogs off the leash and they have a blast! Great pics!!


----------



## LeeC (Sep 15, 2015)

Very nice contemplative images 



Gumby said:


> Thanks, TJ.  The only thing I don't like about these kind of paths is when the spiders make a web all the way across. Ewwww! I usually carry a stick with me so I can break the web, first. I probably look like a mad woman walking along swinging a stick in front of me.



I take it you've never walked in a jungle in some some South Pacific islands. The webs are so dense they'd swallow your stick.


----------



## Terry D (Sep 15, 2015)

Beautiful shots. I'm just getting ready to post a few of a walk I took today. There's nothing with the color you have, though. Thanks


----------



## Mike C (Sep 16, 2015)

LeeC said:


> I take it you've never walked in a jungle in some some South Pacific islands. The webs are so dense they'd swallow your stick.



I never have, and have just made a mental note to never try. I value my stick.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 16, 2015)

LeeC said:


> Very nice contemplative images
> 
> 
> 
> I take it you've never walked in a jungle in some some South Pacific islands. The webs are so dense they'd swallow your stick.



Dear God, no! Now I have images of Frodo, caught up in the spider web in my head. Thanks, Lee! 



TKent said:


> Oh I love those kinds of paths. We have one near my house that leads to the river. I can let my dogs off the leash and they have a blast! Great pics!!



Yep, my dogs love it, too. These paths are special to me because my dad made them for us when we first started clearing our land. I have happy memories of that day, riding with him on his backhoe, mowing down those little trees.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 16, 2015)

Been awhile since I've taken a good walk in the woods.  Got me wanting to get out and wander, Gumby.


----------



## Sonata (Sep 16, 2015)

Glorious pictures, thank you for sharing them with us.

I must admit to feeling rather jealous that you have such beautiful pathways as there is nothing remotely like that here - and a bit nostalgic for my previous life, although no doubt the woodlands we played in as children are now rows of identical small houses instead of the rows of trees.


----------

